# Farewell Oscar Whisky



## minesadouble (6 December 2014)

So sad at the loss of the great Oscar Whisky in the Tingle Creek today. Brave little horse who always tried his best. Condolences to the Henderson team.


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 December 2014)

I'm gutted, Barry is saying he thinks he did it on take off as it was a soft fall, cant believe we will never see him again, condolences to all his connection and sadly to the connections of Balbriggan who also lost his life today at Aintree.


----------



## Moya_999 (6 December 2014)

fairwell little man - run free over the rainbow bridge xx


----------



## justabob (6 December 2014)

Heartbreaking for all connections, the downside of racing.


----------



## olop (6 December 2014)

Very sad news


----------



## Madam Min (6 December 2014)

RIP  Oscar Whisky+ Ballbriggan, thoughts with all  connections .


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 December 2014)

Such a sad day for NH racing.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 December 2014)

Such dreadful news,  but it's jump racing and the risk that all of those involved,  run.  I can only imagine how his 'lad' will be tonight,  and tomorrow when they go to his empty box.  Dreadful,  simply dreadful.  No less will be the agonies for those who cared for Ballbriggan.

A sorry day for jump racing.

Alec.


----------



## bonny (6 December 2014)

It's sad that it was 2 higher profile horses that died today and that both were televised deaths but I don't think it makes it a sorry day for jump racing or any worse for the horse's carers than if they were just any old racehorse.....


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 December 2014)

Yes a very sad day for both their stable lads or lasses + their owners and trainers, but we mustn't forget these horses did enjoy their jobs and it has been said many times before unfortunately these things do happen.


----------



## yeeharider (6 December 2014)

Very sad day   condolences to connections of both horses RIP  run free over rainbow bridge


----------



## Mariposa (6 December 2014)

Very sad loss. Thoughts with all connections,  RIP lovely boy.


----------



## claracanter (6 December 2014)

Run free Ballbriggan and Oscar Whisky. Condolences to all connections, I can't imagine how they must be feeling, take care of yourselves


----------

